# Free Ian Thornley Clinic, Oshawa L&M



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Wow. Wish I lived closer.

FREE In-Store Clinic with Ian Thornley - Oshawa, ON

Long & McQuade Oshawa, Traynor Amplifiers and Musicman Guitars are proud to present a free in-store clinic with Ian Thornley!

Guitarist, singer and songwriter for bands Big Wreck and Thornley, Ian is known for his playing ability and his quest for the perfect tone. The hit single "Make Believe," from Thornley's second album, Tiny Pictures, is currently a radio fave.

Join us as Ian goes through his techniques and gear in this intimate setting.

To register for this free clinic, please email us at [email protected] with your contact information. Please note that this is not a seat reservation. It gives us a means of contacting you should the date, time, or location of this clinic change. Seating is on a first come first served basis.

Date: Thursday, June 25, 2009 | 7pm
Location: Long & McQuade (902 Simcoe St.N., Oshawa | 905-434-1612)
Fee: FREE
​
Proving once again that Ottawa is a lame town that nothing exciting ever happens in.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this would be the first time I would have heard a reference to Ottawa's lameness in comparison to Oshawa 

I'm a gonna go check this out though - noticed the poster in the store on Tues. when I was there.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> this would be the first time I would have heard a reference to Ottawa's lameness in comparison to Oshawa


I _know_! The 'shwah is pretty freaking lame, but it's got Ottawa beat.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so far the plan is to make the trek from kingston!!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I _know_! The 'shwah is pretty freaking lame, but it's got Ottawa beat.


maybe on this one front.....but Oshawa doesn't have METALLICA coming October!...I'll be at the Ottawa show on the floor! YAH!


----------

